# How much is starting pay at Flex?



## GuyinVegas (Sep 27, 2016)

How much did you make starting?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

It's pretty standard 18 dollars per hour block across the board with price increases in certain situations.


----------



## GuyinVegas (Sep 27, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> It's pretty standard 18 dollars per hour block across the board with price increases in certain situations.


Such as?


----------



## Anon2163 (May 30, 2016)

GuyinVegas said:


> Such as?


Conditions that are likely you might be the only one crazy enough to be there: How many degrees below zero it is, how severe a thunderstorm is and zero visibility rain or 80%? one tornado on ground or two?, knowing that your route is going to suck bad, how bad is all traffic on every single road/freeway within 30 miles of the warehouse? gridlocked around here = $1 Pr hour usually, holiday rush where you WILL have double usual packages but that's also sometimes $1 Pr hr; used to be almost double....


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

GuyinVegas said:


> How much did you make starting?


Why don't you try actually browsing the forums and threads or maybe even google for that matter? How is this even a question?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

starting hourly is $20 in SF.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Depends how you view it? Per hour, per mile, lump sum?


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

Usually $18 an hour. Although $20, $24, $25 and $28hr blocks have gone up for grabs. Usually when the station screws up. Which seems to be every Monday and Friday evening.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

Starting pay? This isn't like a job where you'd get pay raises every year. You could be working for 3 years and you'd still be making as much as someone who just started yesterday, which is $18/hr, a bit more under unusual circumstances.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

uberer2016 said:


> Starting pay? This isn't like a job where you'd get pay raises every year. You could be working for 3 years and you'd still be making as much as someone who just started yesterday, which is $18/hr, a bit more under unusual circumstances.


What about benefits and 401K? Lol


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

uberer2016 said:


> You could be working for 3 years


*shudder* 
Walk me out back and put a bullet behind my ear, huh? A fitting anniversary present.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

last week during thunderstorm. amazon was offering $99 for a 4hr block which is usually 72.
it was tempting but i hate driving in the rain San antonio drivers suck! it'll be zero viability they'll be doing 75mph and no headlights on :l 

as nice as insurance payday sounds. not worth it. lol


----------

